#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in US - Study abroad in US - MS in USA >  >  Nicmar pune for MBA in Construction management

## anjaneya20

I'm planning to join NICMAR, pune for MBA in Construction management....want to know if its worth leaving my job and my future once i graduate from there. Please help





  Similar Threads: Construction-project-management-k-k-chitkara Construction management pdf Free Download Symbiosis Centre for Management Studies, pune SET 2013 PowerTech 2012 - MITSOM - Pune - Tech & Management Fest Road construction & management

----------


## devashish1992

totally worth it buddy....

----------

